# New to the forum



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi everyone. I've just recently joined the forum but have been lurking (and learning) for a while now. What a great resource this place is! I've been decorating the house for a few years now but in a very minor way with mostly store bought items. Last year was really my first true Haunt. I made 4 tombstones, a Grim Reaper and went all out on the decorating. This year was bigger and better - another tombstone, modified the Reaper and added a 4 foot scythe, zombie ground-breakers and an absolutely huge giant spider in my driveway. I have done up a web-site with pictures and videos from the Haunts along with some pictures and descriptions of the various projects I've been working on. Take a look. I'll also post under "Haunts and Displays". Thanks again for all the great information and inspiration!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forums. Pics look great. Glad you found us.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard UH. As a half Canadian, I'm always glad to see the far North contingent growing here. I'll be looking forward to seeing your haunt grow over the years.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Loved your site!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome! Thanx for sharing the pics!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Uruk-Hai.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! Lurkers, I love lurkers! It just feels so sneaky.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Uruk-Hai! As self appointed ambassador for the humans on Hauntforum.com, I feel it is my duty to inform you that we feel absoleutly NO ill will for your being created from evil elves and magically reincarnated by the dastardly wizard Sauron. May the peace between our 2 peoples live forever!
(God I'm such a dork...)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome nice pics


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and Scaerutations!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome...nice groundbreaker!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to our family! I love your groundbreaker...did you make it? Nice detail.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Master Orc!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your comments. It's great to be part of such a supportive community. HalloweenRick: I don't know about you being a dork - I'm the one that spent 7 months working on a costume - what does that make me? LOL!

The groundbreaker started off with a store-bought head (Wormfood from FrightCatalog) but I wasn't happy with the paint job. I repainted the whole head to bring out the detail and added the hair & glasses. For the body it's a combination of PVC pipes, scrap wood, foam pool noodles and duct tape. The suit came from a discount store and was heavily weathered. The hand was mad up from foam, wire and lots of paper towels/duct tape. I covered it in a snot-rag mache and then painted it to match the head. I've got some in-progress shots on my website, here's the link...

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/zombie.html


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forums Uruk-Hal, your groundbreaker is great!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome out of the lurk! Great website, I gotta figure out how to do that someday!


----------

